
I built a product to automatically create apps from your database - skellystudios
Hey guys –<p>I&#x27;ve built a product that lets you create a customer portal from your sql database.<p>We&#x27;re getting ready to launch it next month, and I was wondering if any of you guys would be interested in beta testing it?<p>It&#x27;s at www.portify.io – I&#x27;d love to hear any feedback on it.
======
verdverm
There is a US patent for automatic generation of a UI from a database. You
might get sued if you are successful.

------
stumpyfr
In summary: fancy CRUD scaffolding?

You should put more in the front the real values of your product (and maybe
the limits too).

~~~
skellystudios
Ah, great point.

I think the thing we make really easy is that we do all the auth and
permissions upfront for you.

And, no code needed!

